# What kind of fabric is this?



## bernina (May 20, 2010)

Hello!

I'm very lost, I'm searching for a fabric to make my own patches but I can't find any information about this fabric:

[media]http://i00.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/705/592/336/336592705_684.jpg[/media]

It's like a pvc, poly (don't know) twill...

Thank you!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

it could be stitch saver.. 

Gunold - Stitch Saver


----------



## bernina (May 20, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> it could be stitch saver..
> 
> Gunold - Stitch Saver


Thank you FatKat, but is not  Any ideas?


----------



## HTW (Aug 25, 2010)

is it just a heat applied twill?


----------



## bernina (May 20, 2010)

HTW said:


> is it just a heat applied twill?


Yes? I have purchased one, I will scan it to see it, because the backing is a kind of mesh


----------



## bernina (May 20, 2010)

I have uploaded the patch. Here is the link to view the image: [media]http://i53.tinypic.com/15hl5au.gif[/media]

Thank you in advice. I would aprecciate any help.


----------



## HTW (Aug 25, 2010)

It almost looks like a heat press twill to me that has been embroidered of course. 

I'm not sure how this has been done but the actual yellow material looks like it is twill for sure.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks like a poly twill with a fused buckram backing, just like some cap fronts. It's a common practice when they are running large quantities on raw twill in a sash frame then the patches are punched out with a clicker press before the edges are merrowed. By fusing the buckram, no backing is required when embroidering. Most commercial patches have this, just that on those with adhesive applied you can't see the buckram. I'm not aware of any domestic US source for this but you may be able to buy raw poly twill and put on your own buckram with a heat press.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

To add to this, I think you could find fusible buckram anyplace that sell drapery goods. It is used a lot in curtains to add bulk. Heat apply it to the back of poly twill and you're good to go...


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

I too would be interested to find a US source for the fusible buckram backing...


----------



## mark91 (Feb 26, 2011)

This is smiler to Twill called drill. abit Thicker then twill.

Thanks
Mark elvin
Custom Patches | Embroidered patches | Iron-on patches


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Mark,

On your website I saw the Pave Low patch. Kind of hard to tell from the picture but it appears to have a merrowed edge and not a satin border and hot knife cutout.

If it is a merrowed border would you mind explaining your technique to get the inside corner merrowed? I have a MG-3U and am still working on my technique but that is something that still eludes me.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Twill is what I use for patches.


----------



## mark91 (Feb 26, 2011)

@ idonaldson: it is not the twill fabric it is actually the drill fabric it is a kind of twill but a bit thicker the the twill.

Dave, what problem you are having? post the picture of your patch her so that i can explain you much better.


Thanks
Mark elvin
Custom Patches | Embroidered patches | Iron-on patches


----------



## jobbinchung (May 15, 2009)

Looks like 2/1 cotton drill


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Here's a picture of the inside corner I'm trying to figure out how to Merrow


----------



## mark91 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi, if you are making this patch's outline form MG-3U that means you are having excellent quality.

or if any other help please fell free to tell.

Thanks
Mark Elvin


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Patch twill.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Mark,

No. I wish I could do that but I haven't figured out how to do it yet. That patch was made by somebody else. Are you able to do that inside corner merrowing?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## emeraldapple (Mar 5, 2007)

Liberty said:


> To add to this, I think you could find fusible buckram anyplace that sell drapery goods....


Try searching for fusible crinoline instead.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Anyone know where I can buy a used(working condition) MG 3U for merrowing patches?


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

ebay has them from time to time. There's one there now but it isn't very cheap.


----------

